# Anyone with depression feel good in the morning?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone with depression feel good in the morning? I feel so much better mood wise when I wake up every morning, and really depressed before I go to sleep.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

This is actually the general pattern for me, although the reverse has been true on occasion.


----------



## silentvoid (Jan 12, 2006)

I feel great at sunrise. Better than at any other time of the day. I don't suffer from clinical depression however.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I can feel good in the morning/noon, and then get wicked depressed at night.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

There is no diurnal pattern to mine. If I am depressed, it's just full on. Sometimes I'll feel better in the morning if I got less sleep, or maybe in the afternoon if my day was good, but then I would usually crash back into depression.


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

It's the opposite for me. I almost always depressed the first thing in the morning. If I feel not so depressed, it is usually in the evenings.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

There is no time line for my depression :hide It hangs around all the time, sometimes less intrusive, other times, horribly oppressive. It doesn't matter what time of day  :fall


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Normally, no. But then I get these days where I wake up feeling so good and energized. That feeling only lasts for about half an hour, which sucks, because while feeling good I plan all these great things I will do that day. Then I end up not feeling up to it. I don't understand why that happens. :con


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

Normally, no. But then I get these days where I wake up feeling so good and energized. That feeling only lasts for about half an hour, which sucks, because while feeling good I plan all these great things I will do that day. Then I end up not feeling up to it. I don't understand why that happens. :con


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

It's more common for me to wake up feeling "allright" and then gradually feeling more and more depressed as the day goes on, but sometimes I wake up feeling absolutly horrible and I can't even get out of bed. :stu


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

nothing_to_fear said:


> It's more common for me to wake up feeling "allright" and then gradually feeling more and more depressed as the day goes on, but sometimes I wake up feeling absolutly horrible and I can't even get out of bed. :stu


yeah same here, there is a moment right after I wake up that I feel wonderful and completely relaxed, but then about half an hour later the same old feelings creep back in.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

my depression is minimal now, but i do tend to feel the best in the morning


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, i wake up every morning feeling like im going to hurl. Thats because of a combination of sleep problems and bad eating habits though, not because of depression.


----------



## weatherman (Apr 19, 2006)

I feel great when I first wake up and I'm not entirely sure what's going on yet. I'm half conscious. But as soon as I come to the realization that I'm still stuck in this life I go back to being depressed. I know I have a long day of nothing ahead of me and it hurts. It makes me wish I hadn't woken up.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

I feel happier at night. Waking up in the morning is such a drag for me. Most days it takes me 1-2 hours just to get out of bed after I initially wake up.


----------



## misplaced (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't even want to wake up.


----------



## thatwasny (May 4, 2006)

> It's more common for me to wake up feeling "allright" and then gradually feeling more and more depressed as the day goes on


That's how it is for me. 
Most of the time, it gets really bad at night.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Today was one of those "other" days for me. I woke up feeling like hell, thinking of all sorts of things (and one person in particular from my past) that I really shouldn't be thinking about...but I'm in a relatively good mood right now. :con


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

I feel like absolute crap from the moment I wake up


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

13times said:


> It's the opposite for me. I almost always depressed the first thing in the morning. If I feel not so depressed, it is usually in the evenings.


same here


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

This has been my mood flunctionations for the past 3 days in comparision to before treatment. (Each day switches colors). The line across is "normal" of course (which is why I'm hardly ever on it.) So I guess you could say there's no telling where I'll start off!


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

hey allalone9863, neat diagram  It's too blurry to for me to be able to read the words, but I get the general picture.

As for me, I'm more often lethargic in the morning, and I feel better as the day progresses. (Gosh, i don't even know what i'd like to express...too tired..it's 7 am here in Cali and I can't sleep)


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

The longer i stay awake the more depressed i am.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

it's a 24 hour thing for me.


----------

